
It’s time to get serious about recycling lithium-ion batteries - howard941
https://cen.acs.org/materials/energy-storage/time-serious-recycling-lithium/97/i28
======
emanuensis
It is very simple: the big corporation that made them, owns them. They have
the scale and tech to do decent refurbishment and/or recycling. It is simply
done and ~swapping batteries is much faster than charging them. Standards
exist and are used for scooters.

~swap

[https://electrek.co/2019/06/10/yamaha-ec-05-electric-
scooter...](https://electrek.co/2019/06/10/yamaha-ec-05-electric-scooter-
gogoro-batteries)

------
mitchtbaum
If you want what'll work, then it's time to get serious about biofuels and
_their_ storage.

The best buffered conversion of starlight into mechanical drive, that I know
of (and by a long shot), is through combustion of high quality biodiesel, (ie
via hemp, soy, or jatropha seeds pressed for extraction (also as blends).

In the future, we can even switch to the prime movers of photosynthesis, algae
and cyanobacteria for even more dense bioreactors than the beautiful, wide
open fields of life-giving plants.

Oil, as a mechano-electric energy storage, is very cost-effective, and storing
it works:

* [Guidelines For Long Term Fuel Storage of Diesel and Storage Tanks]([https://www.bellperformance.com/blog/bid/114020/guidelines-f...](https://www.bellperformance.com/blog/bid/114020/guidelines-for-long-term-fuel-storage-of-diesel-and-storage-tanks))

* [Diesel Storage & Fuel Treatments Effects|Gold Eagle Co]([https://www.goldeagle.com/tips-tools/how-long-does-diesel-fu...](https://www.goldeagle.com/tips-tools/how-long-does-diesel-fuel-last-storage/))

* [Long-term storage of diesel]([https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-country/en_au/media/fuel-n...](https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp-country/en_au/media/fuel-news/long-term-storage-diesel.pdf))

* [Storing Biodiesel Fuel |]([http://www.springboardbiodiesel.com/storing-biodiesel-fuel](http://www.springboardbiodiesel.com/storing-biodiesel-fuel))

* [Is My Stored Diesel Fuel Ready for an Emergency?]([https://www.fueltechnologiesinternational.com/is-my-stored-d...](https://www.fueltechnologiesinternational.com/is-my-stored-diesel-fuel-ready-for-an-emergency.html))

* [Bio Kleen Diesel Fuel Biocide - Power Service]([https://powerservice.com/psp_product/bio-kleen-diesel-fuel-b...](https://powerservice.com/psp_product/bio-kleen-diesel-fuel-biocide/))

* [Amazon.com: Power Service 09016-09 Bio Kleen Diesel Fuel Biocide - 16 oz.: Automotive]([https://www.amazon.com/Power-Service-09016-09-Diesel-Biocide...](https://www.amazon.com/Power-Service-09016-09-Diesel-Biocide/dp/B005IUP9LC))

* [How to Maintain Stored Diesel Fuel - Fuel - Government Fleet]([https://www.government-fleet.com/157049/how-to-maintain-stor...](https://www.government-fleet.com/157049/how-to-maintain-stored-diesel-fuel))

* [How long can you store DIESEL fuel..?????]([http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/showthread.php?149...](http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/showthread.php?1492-How-long-can-you-store-DIESEL-fuel))

* [PRI-D (diesel) shelf life? - Survivalist Forum]([https://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=865841](https://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=865841))

~~~
ahje
E-diesel
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-diesel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-diesel))
would save us the hassle of using crops for fuel, assuming we can use a clean
energy source to produce it.

But yes; batteries are nice and it's good that we spend resources developing
new and better ones, and that we recycle the old ones for materials, but we
have a large fossil-fuel-based infrastructure in place, and
replacing/upgrading it will take at least half a century.

We need something clean to keep that going in the mean time.

